# How to get my rabbit to stop chewing on his litterbox?



## MsBunBun (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, I couldn't help to notice that for the past couple of weeks, my bun has been chewing the edges of his litterbox like crazy. Is there anyway I can stop him from doing it?
Everytime he does it I say NO!, but it doesn't seem to work all the time.


I should also let the community know that I give him plenty of things to chew on.


----------



## roundbear (Aug 3, 2011)

Mine did that for a while too but eventually stopped on her own. Maybe she is hungry?


----------



## MsBunBun (Aug 3, 2011)

Heh, nah. I feed him quite enough  I guess he's just being mischievous. He hasn't done it today so I'll take your word for it and hope he stops on his own, lol.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 3, 2011)

He wants your attention. 

Rue


----------



## MsBunBun (Aug 3, 2011)

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> He wants your attention.
> 
> Rue


Haha, its hard for me to pay attention to him while he's pooping. :weee:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 3, 2011)

Does he have hay easily available from the box? Rabbits tend to like to chew while in their "thoughtful spot"


----------



## lagomorph (Aug 13, 2011)

Rabbits like to gnaw on something hard. The wild ancestors of the domestic rabbit eats a lot of twigs and bark, especially from late fall through early spring, when little other vegetation is available.

I suspect that rabbits who chew on inedible things in the home might do less of that if they had real twigs available. I bring mine twigs and branches for their dining pleasure, every day, from fall through early spring, and occasionally in summer.

You can bring them virtually any kind of twig, as long as the tree or shrub has not been sprayed with pesticides. They will not eat whatever they do not like, so you will soon learn which ones to keep bringing.

They really love twigs from pear and apple tree (but not crab apple). They also love twigs from autumn olive shrub. Other trees they like somewhat are: oak, sugar maple, and beech. They don't like twigs from cherry, birches, or aspens.

You can buy apple twigs or wood for them, but it is free to just go outside with a pair of clippers.


----------



## lagomorph (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh, sorry, I just noticed you said you give him plenty of things to chew on. If you are already giving him a variety of twigs, then maybe boredom is the cause. It looks from your pic that he gets the run of the house, but, still, the indoor environment is not as stimulating as the great outdoors.


----------



## Alek (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm having this same problem with Tiberius. He has plenty of things to chew on including large sticks but I can't get him to quit and he's going to destroy his litter box and he has plenty of outside time and even goes on errands with me. My vet recommended I try some hotsauce around the edge of his litter pan and use a q-tip to dab it around in a thin layer. I did this and instead of being repeled it spurned him on even more because he likes the taste. :grumpy:
You might have better luck trying hot sauce; I think my rabbit might be a freak.


----------

